# 2.000 per WINNIE!!



## Eugin

* C O M P L I M E N T I,* *WINNIE!!! *

*È un piacere leggerti, tu sei una persona molto gentile e sempre volenteroso e docile per offrire la sua aiuto!!! *

*Thanks a bunch for all those 2.000 posts!!! and please:*
 
 
*KEEP THEM COMING!!!*
 
*TANTISSIME GRAZIE, AMICO!!   *​


----------



## shamblesuk

Well done my Italian pal. Congratulations from wet, cold London.

Lee


----------



## emma42

Felicitaciones para ti y tu gato!​ 
So sorry for rubbish Spanish. ​


----------



## lsp

Hats off to to a cool cat!


----------



## Elisa68

*Fantastico Winnie!*

Congratulazioni per 2000 utilissimi post pieni di garbo, cordialità e fantasia! 

Continua così!


Per_te


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS WINNIE!!!!!!! 

Mei


----------



## Frenko

Auguri felini!


----------



## Saoul

You don't look like this, do you?


*C O N G R A T U L A Z I O N I *

*W I N N I E ! !*​


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni all'alpinista di IE per aver raggiunto un'altra vetta. Se verrai mai da queste parti sono sicuro che questa sarà la tua prima tappa 

Carlo

PS Non sapevo che fossi "docile"


----------



## ElaineG

Auguri!  Ben Franklin said that at night all cats are gray, but I would recognize your gattino nero -- a hallmark of wisdom, clarity and disponibilità -- anywhere!

Grazie, e un abbraccio,

Elaine


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations  
dear
Winnie!
* * * * * * *​ 
Something to stick in your cap
(as well as a feather!)

​ 

It's good to know you're around.  ​ 


LRV​


----------



## winnie

I have had a very demanding working week so I beg your pardon for being so late in answering to your kind and warm words of appreciation.

What can I say? Many thanks everybody, 
I have learnt a lot from you all and I'm so proud to know all of you and to share with you my few knowledge.

A big hug my friends.


----------



## maxiogee

Winnie, I hope you don't have anyone who pooh-pooh's your achievement.
Nice to have you around.


----------



## Alfry

Scusa il mio esser cronicamente in ritardo ma non potevo mancare....
complimentissimi W.

Grazie di tutto


----------



## combustion

...e io ancor piu' in ritardo di Alfry! Complimenti!
comb...


----------



## winnie

... ed io sono scandalosamente in ritardo nel ringraziarvi combustion, Alfry & maxiogee!


----------



## Lancel0t

COngratulations!


----------



## DDT

winnie said:
			
		

> ... ed io sono scandalosamente in ritardo nel ringraziarvi combustion, Alfry & maxiogee!



Mai così in ritardo quanto me nel felicitarTi    

DDT


----------

